# Gamestop has sold out preorder deluxe Wii U stock nationwide



## heartgold (Sep 15, 2012)

GameStop has, nationwide, sold out its preorder stock of deluxe Wii U models, says Fahey. Basic bundles are dwindling.

Holy this could be Wii all over again, temp told me this console is shit and wouldn't sell. 
Anyhow the premium pack is ranked at #2 on Amazon.co.uk

http://kotaku.com/5943490/


More sellouts from other retailers

Bestbuy:
online sell out for both basic and deluxe packs.

Target:
Premium SKU sold out online


----------



## Another World (Sep 15, 2012)

parents want the kid-friendly wii u. kids want the wii u because they loved the wii. soccer moms aim to please.

it doesn't really matter what hardcore gamers have to say, the system will sell because of "what it is".

-another world


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 15, 2012)

No fucking games and it still sells 

I won't be getting one till at least 6 months later when some decent games are finally available. Unless they release a new zelda or mario galaxy sooner


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 15, 2012)

Mah....now that I got a somewhat decent gaming PC, I can't say I'm really looking forward to get one on launch date like I did with the Wii.
There's is just not enough worthwhile content for me during the launch window.
I'll definitely get one down the road, but for now, I'm happy to catch up with all the great multiplatform  games I skipped in the past 5 years because I was playing all the great games on the Wii and DS....


----------



## Raichy (Sep 15, 2012)

Another World said:


> parents want the kid-friendly wii u. kids want the wii u because they loved the wii. soccer moms aim to please.
> 
> it doesn't really matter what hardcore gamers have to say, the system will sell because of "what it is".
> 
> -another world



Please tell me who "hardcore gamer" is, I am not really sure nowadays.


----------



## emigre (Sep 15, 2012)

Raichy said:


> Another World said:
> 
> 
> > parents want the kid-friendly wii u. kids want the wii u because they loved the wii. soccer moms aim to please.
> ...



People who play Just Dance.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 15, 2012)

Another World said:


> parents want the kid-friendly wii u. kids want the wii u because they loved the wii. soccer moms aim to please.
> 
> it doesn't really matter what hardcore gamers have to say, the system will sell because of "what it is".
> 
> -another world



TROLL ALERT! Just kidding brah.

Anyway, it has a fair amount of brand recognition still and everything does good on launch. It's what happens after launch that matters.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> Raichy said:
> 
> 
> > Another World said:
> ...


Wow this isn't what I expected again either. I really thought the wii u would flop. Interesting.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 15, 2012)

Brand recognition's *extremely powerful* as far as mental decisions.  People often underestimate what a powerful force it is.


----------



## mechagouki (Sep 15, 2012)

This is nothing new, many of those pre-orders will be from speculators who buy several units and then when the drought (that they have partly caused) occurs they will sell them on at hugely inflated prices. I remember seeing Wiis being sold for $500 on Craigslist and Kijiji soon after launch.

Having been a gamer since Atari VCS days I have learned that it's a lot less frustrating to be a late, late, late adopter - wait until a console is close to retirement, buy it very cheap and have access to a huge catalogue of games immediately, not to mention many consoles have usually been fully cracked by the time they stop making them so all their secrets are just a Google away.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 15, 2012)

After that showing of games they did this week they sold me on the idea. Damn- next gen here I come.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 15, 2012)

All aboard the Price Gouging Train! Next stop, eBay! _CHOO CHOO_


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2012)

Remember, Gamestop could have just had a paltry preorder stock of the Wii U.

There's definitely interest in the console, but I wouldn't take this as a surefire sign that the console will be an unstoppable sales juggernaut.


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 15, 2012)

wtf what a surprise. I didn't think it would do so good.


----------



## Centrix (Sep 15, 2012)

Damn! can't say I'm surprised, really I'm not, its going to be one epic console even when the Durango and Orbis come out it will hold its own with little effort bet on it. I'm glad I reserved my Wii U and payed it off day 1


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> Raichy said:
> 
> 
> > Another World said:
> ...


I thought people who heed the call of duty


----------



## EyeZ (Sep 15, 2012)

I can't say I'm too surprised about this.

As for me, I'm still undecided on the purchase, but I will never buy another console on launch again.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow, so many Nintendo haters on this forum...but then again, it's not surprising.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, so many Nintendo haters on this forum...but then again, it's not surprising.



Yes, because this thread is nothing but non-stop Nintendo bashi- oh wait, it isn't. At all.

Projecting much?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 15, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, so many Nintendo haters on this forum...but then again, it's not surprising.


LMAO how are we ninty haters? We're all laughing at the fact it's selling already even with the poor launch list


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 15, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, so many Nintendo haters on this forum...but then again, it's not surprising.
> ...



What's so poor about the launch list? ZombiU and Scribblenauts look great. And there's AC, ME3, Batman.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 15, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > the_randomizer said:
> ...


are you kidding me nintendo land and a shitload of sw, batman played already on pc, Scribblenauts same old shit as last, zombieU lame the rest just multiplat titles that have been out for ages already not 1 game in the launch list interests me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 15, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > the_randomizer said:
> ...



1 exclusive, one multiplat, three games already released/are releasing earlier.

10/10 would launch again. Not that consoles are rated on their exclusives but I've already played ME3, already played Batman, I can play AC a month earlier, and can get Scribblenauts on the PC. Not that ZombiU looks bad or anything but I'm not gonna buy a console for another zombie game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm afraid I gotta agree with Guild here - there's not enough incentive to buy a new console when most of the content can be played on the existing consoles. For the WiiU to properly take off, the PS3 and the 360 would have to die a horrible death.

The WiiU is, for the most part, a console for die-hard Wii owners, allowing them to catch up with the current generation and top it by a small margin.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> LMAO how are we ninty haters? We're all laughing at the fact it's selling already even with the poor launch list



Because there are the following people here on the Temp:

1 - People bitching about the lack of storage on the Wii U and refuse to acknowledge the option of expanding said storage/memory
2 - People bitching about the lack of decent launch titles when the list of game available day one are better than the Wii's launch library
3 - People bitching that Bayonetta 2 is a Wii U exclusive and yet when exclusives are released on other consoles but Nintendo's they seem fine with it
4 - People bitching about the console being "overpriced" when $300/350 is perfectly reasonable for next gen hardware.

People either need to read the facts and be able to back up their arguments or shut the f*** up about it.


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 15, 2012)

Did not expect that, personally for me as long as the killer app game for it hasn't come out yet, I probably wont be getting it. I got a Wii because of Brawl at first, then I enjoyed a lot of other games. I'm hoping the Wii U can give me that later on.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Sep 15, 2012)

Well developers will take notice if it sells well, The problem is they'll probably just pull the same shit they did on the wii and we will get a ass ton of "Imagine Hemorrhoids" and "Cancerous  Games" type of games. I just hope that maybe the change in controller will provoke something more..... I don't know.... Entertaining to the more dedicated gamer. You know some more "hardcore" titles like ZombiiU or maybe a proper console sequel to Crystal Chronicles with online multiplayer and local 4 player WiiU controller support?

I still plan to get one down the line because of the First Party support Nintendo have always given their hardware but I doubt I'll have the money to get a launch one as I am currently job hunting among other things as it is so the lack of preorders thing is no big deal to me, not to mention this is just Gamestop/EBGames's preoders there are still lots of walmart and toysrus type retailers out there who offer preordering.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 15, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...



Oh I also forgot Darksiders, I'm looking forward to most of these (only ones I don't really care abut is Batman and ME, just because you already played most of the list and somehow think Scribblenauts is the same despite that fact that there have been several major changes (OpenWorld, Object Editor) don't be one of those kinds of people who assume because they don't like some games, its automatically shit.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2012)

Alright, let's break it down...



the_randomizer said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO how are we ninty haters? We're all laughing at the fact it's selling already even with the poor launch list
> ...


----------



## NightsOwl (Sep 15, 2012)

Add Best Buy to the list. They're out too now. =/


----------



## Valwin (Sep 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> most of the content can be played on the existing consoles.



and they are ?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 15, 2012)

Finally. I've been waiting since Thursday for the butthurt responses from Nintendo fanboys.



Valwin said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > most of the content can be played on the existing consoles.
> ...



They were already listed in previous pages. Try not being so lazy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 15, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > most of the content can be played on the existing consoles.
> ...


The fun games out of the lot - Mass Effect 3, Batman: Arkham City, Alien: Colonial Marines*, Assassin's Creed 3*, and so on. (*to be released as Multiplat)

The only two exclusive titles that can bring in a large audience to the WiiU are Bayonetta 2 and Rayman Legends, and two games really aren't that much. The rest is composed of multiplatform games (do not require you to buy the WiiU specifically, since they will be released on other consoles or the PC), games specifically for the Nintendo fanbase (Nintendoland, not to look far) and games that already are on the two competing consoles.

Sorry Valw, but there's really not much firepower behind that launch. It's heck of a lot better than the 3DS and Vita launches, I'll give you that, but still.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2012)

Okay yes, it's true that the backlash for the Wii U exclusives hasn't been as bad on here as on other websites (1Up....don't go there or on YouTube if you wish to retain your IQ levels). People want Nintendo to have more third party support and better ports, and yet, when Nintendo's console gets those games, they get all pissed off when they get exclusives and enhanced ports?  I fail to see the logic there.  At least USB HDDs can be used and not some POS proprietary hard drive that costs $500 to upgrade; expandable memory is a real boon nowadays. If people can afford the console, people can sure as heck afford a portable hard drive.

Nintendo finally got online gaming right, they finally got the third party support they so desperately needed, and yet, people are bitching left and right that Nintendo has the balls to make an HD console with a large emphasis on online capabilities to compete with the other companies.

Were the PS3 and Xbox 360 launches any better? Yeah, I didn't think so either.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 15, 2012)

@[member='the_randomizer']

You're missing the point - the public expected those releases on a regular basis, not a good few months late. People want Nintendo to move on with the times and get current releases, not the ones everybody played already. Right now, it just looks like the WiiU recieves reheated burgers, and that always causes controversy.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


I get what you're trying to say with those two 1 year old ports
Mass Effect 3,
Batman: Arkham City,

But 
Alien: Colonial Marines*,
Assassin's Creed 3*,

They are multiplatform but so what? I get to play them in my next gen system the wiiu; I don't see any problem with this.

The wiiu launch games are looking good way better that the 3DS launch


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 15, 2012)

Valwin said:


> They are multiplatform but so what? I get to play them in my next gen system the wiiu; I don't see any problem with this.


That wasn't my point - what I said was that they're not incentive to buy a new console for an average gamer that already has a PS3 or a 360 since they'll be able to play them on their consoles.

Right now, the WiiU is mostly a purchase for those who missed out on some of the content of this generation by buying a Wii - the real good times for the WiiU are still ahead, when Microsoft and Sony will still be working on their nextgens and the developers will use more resources on the WiiU versions of their games, later downporting them to the PS3 and 360.

I do agree that this is a far better launch than that of the 3DS or the Vita though, there's actually stuff the average gamer would want to play among the mix.


----------



## Lurker2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Anyone else worried that Rayman and most of the other third party exclusives will sell poorly and possibly kill their series?
I don't think that many people are complaining about the online component but the amount of ports and lack of exclusives. Then again I might be wrong and honestly people will always complain even over the smallest of things. The internet giving everyone a voice is both a curse and a blessing.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > they are multiplatform  but so what ? i get to play them in my next gen system the wiiu i dont see any problem with this.
> ...



Must people that have a wii have the other two consoles? I am one of them, the incentive is I get to play those games in my new Next gen console, the Wiiu.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2012)

To make matters worse, there is an all too apparent lack of component video support; those who wish to use stereo systems with HDMI are outright SOL.

And about rereleases and ports, at least the Wii U doesn't have an RROD-equivalent error.


----------



## Lurker2 (Sep 15, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> To make matters worse, there is an all too apparent lack of component video support; those who wish to use stereo systems with HDMI are outright SOL.
> 
> And about rereleases and ports, at least the Wii U doesn't have an RROD-equivalent error.


It hasn't been released and it may have a even worse error. I highly doubt it since Nintendo builds the most reliable devices but it might.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 15, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> To make matters worse, there is an all too apparent lack of component video support; those who wish to use stereo systems with HDMI are outright SOL.
> 
> And about rereleases and ports, *at least the Wii U doesn't have an RROD-equivalent error.*



And you know this how?

The console hasn't been released yet. There is no way to make such an assumption either way.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2012)

Lurker2 said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > To make matters worse, there is an all too apparent lack of component video support; those who wish to use stereo systems with HDMI are outright SOL.
> ...



I was trying to make a point, but yes, I've only had two read disc errors on the Gamecube (2001 model) and no disc read errors on the Wii (2006 model). In general, Nintendo makes very stable hardware.




TwinRetro said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > To make matters worse, there is an all too apparent lack of component video support; those who wish to use stereo systems with HDMI are outright SOL.
> ...



Because Nintendo actually knows how to make hardware and doesn't skimp on the soldering.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2012)

Edit- must remember to press refresh.

All hail the_randomizer the clairvoyant? Although I would certainly wish to take the time to explain some of the finer points of materials science, heat design and mechanics of solder* to some of the case/board/similar designers of the PS3 and 360 much of that was the fault of BGA technology; indeed right now BGA stuff is in fourth place in terms of things coming across my bench only after the big three of switches, capacitors and power supplies and I can well see it breach the top three before too many years are out. For it not to happen to the Wii U at some point would make it an exceptional piece of hardware which runs contrary to the ideals of mass market/consumer device design.

edit2*
It was not so much skimping on solder as lead free solder is terrible most of the time and worse when dealing with BGA and as it is not a medical or a military device lead free it is.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 15, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Lurker2 said:
> 
> 
> > the_randomizer said:
> ...



Again, assumptions. 

My original PS1 is still rocking steady, and so is my original Xbox. You can flip a coin 99 times, and if all 99 times it lands on heads, you can't say that it will be heads the 100th time. There's still a 50/50 chance it will land on tails.

None of us know a damn thing about the console besides what has been released, and unfortunately, build quality isn't information that has been released yet.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 15, 2012)

Don't all consoles start as quickly? The 3ds sold quite quickly in its first few days but then just died. Now it's living the moment.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Sep 15, 2012)

I think I'll just stick to playing NES.


----------



## Zetta_x (Sep 15, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Again, assumptions.
> 
> My original PS1 is still rocking steady, and so is my original Xbox. You can flip a coin 99 times, and if all 99 times it lands on heads, you can't say that it will be heads the 100th time. There's still a 50/50 chance it will land on tails.
> 
> None of us know a damn thing about the console besides what has been released, and unfortunately, build quality isn't information that has been released yet.



Kind of, that's only because each trial is independent of each other (IE, the previous coin toss has no determination of the next coin toss).

It would be hard to argue the same thing for consoles as there may be a lot of depending factors between each console release between the same company.


----------



## emigre (Sep 15, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Raichy said:
> ...



THE LINES HAVE BEEN BLURRED! Just like the difference between Right and Left.


----------



## Zombie_X (Sep 15, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, I called two Gamestop's here and they both have some Pre-orders left. The one near me had 10 left and the other that was farther had 3. I don't think they are completely sold out at all, maybe their online pre-orders are sold out?


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 15, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO how are we ninty haters? We're all laughing at the fact it's selling already even with the poor launch list
> ...



Considering that all Nintendo home consoles up till GameCube launched at $199.99 with the Wii ($249.99) and Wii U ($299.99) being the two oddballs, of course people are going to be concerned about price. I'm opting out this launch and will wait for later... way later but not too far away where I can't get a first gen unit.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



There's a difference!?!?!?

Anyways, there's no use in complaining. As much as these other titles that have been available for months, there are still people who don't have them, or won't get them until it is on something they want. As people have said in other threads, it is senseless to purchase a console for a single game, so why purchase it on existing consoles if they don't have the console? There are also people who prefer gaming on consoles than on the PC for multiple reasons. One is compatibility (thought problems are less now than before with regard to that). Another is cost for having the specs to run said games, because not everyone has a computer designed for gaming.

People do wait to buy stuff, even software, until the right opportunity comes because it suits their needs best. It is no different than people who right now will ignore the Wii U because they'd rather wait the 1+ years it'll take before the next-gen Sony/MS console comes out because those consoles will probably suit their needs more.


----------



## purechaos996 (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow....I'm glad I pre-ordered it already. I don't know how nintendo did it....how they managed to get this much hype on the WiiU is just kinda crazy.


----------



## bowser (Sep 15, 2012)

Any word on how much a second game pad costs?


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2012)

bowser said:


> Any word on how much a second game pad costs?



They're not selling them in the US around launch (and maybe some other areas as well).

Gamepads will be available in Japan, however. I think the price is roughly $170 converted from Yen.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 15, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > To make matters worse, there is an all too apparent lack of component video support; those who wish to use stereo systems with HDMI are outright SOL.
> ...


I think it's pretty safe to say that, since Nintendo was *never *in the bleeding edge category of things, that their systems will *never fry themselves*.

It's the one thing, THE ONE THING, that really got me on these current gen consoles... the ability to fry themselves from overplaying.

WHAT THE FUCK IS UP WITH THAT. That's pure money-gouging right there, if I may say so. Bought a new system and overplayed it by 10 minutes? Go buy another one because you just melted it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2012)

ferofax said:


> I think it's pretty safe to say that, since Nintendo was *never *in the bleeding edge category of things, that their systems will *never fry themselves*.
> 
> It's the one thing, THE ONE THING, that really got me on these current gen consoles... the ability to fry themselves from overplaying.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS UP WITH THAT. That's pure money-gouging right there, if I may say so. Bought a new system and overplayed it by 10 minutes? Go buy another one because you just melted it.



Again I would like to have words with the person responsible for heat extraction for the various consoles but if Nintendo managed to create a processor that works at this level (which is to say on par with the 360 and PS3), with this form factor and at that price that does not put out enough heat to really have to consider what you are doing in a consumer device then my advice to them would be to tie their engineering down with a seriously generous contract, fly them out to collect their Nobel prizes and then forget games as their current pile of money is dwarfed by the new one thanks to that.
In less silly phrasing- the pattern does not hold up in face of the greatest laws of all- physics.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 15, 2012)

Just went to my local Gamestop, and sure enough, they sold their last pre-order of the Deluxe edition a little after noon yesterday (which was after the time I would have originally gone over there had I not backed while driving there), and they only had a few more Basic editions left on pre-order. After about 5 minutes talking with the employees there, I broke down and pre-ordered the Basic edition due to these reasons.

- Storage space isn't an issue for me, as I have a number of external HDDs at my disposal.
- NintendoLand would be nice for a couple weeks at most, but much of it seems directed towards multiplayer, and I don't have many people visit me often enough who play games as much as I do.
- The "accessories" aren't really important or mandatory. They're just nice gestures.

What's left in terms of reasons for wanting the Deluxe edition was because it was black, and because of the the Deluxe Digital Promotion. Of course the latter is only worth it if I purchase a plentiful amount of games digitally, so if that isn't the case, then the only reason comes down to the color, and that isn't worth an extra $50 in my book (plus someone may come out with a guide to modding the exterior). Even having pre-ordered it, I may still change my mind and not get even the Basic edition, so at least I can cancel my pre-order and get my money back should I decide that.


We all know that people plan to resell the WiiUs for profit, but when I'm told by the Gamestop guys that at least one person was going around all the shops in the Sacramento area, and pre-ordering all that he was allowed to, it really put it into perspective.


_edit_

I actually would like to know something about the Deluxe Digital Promotion if someone has some insight. You get points back when making purchases, but what about when you use those points towards another purchase? Do those points count towards points back on that one? What I mean is this. Say you buy 10 digital games at $50 a pop (so $500), and assuming 10% back, you'd get a total of $50 back as points on your account. Now, you want to use those points on another $50 purchase. Would you get 10% back from that, or not?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm one of them dudes that preordered the deluxe version XD My father getting his new promotion kind of upset me since he is moving me in the middle of my final year of high school, so the wii-u is my make up present.
Personally I'm super excited to receive it, regardless of what people say about the launch list.
People have opinions, let them have them.
The whole point of this thread is to state an event that has occurred, not eat each other alive over the launch list. Games are coming, and if they don't appeal to you, oh well.
To each his own.


----------



## Lurker2 (Sep 15, 2012)

When you look at ebay's Wii U auctions and at what DiscostewSM said I think the reason it is selling out so quickly is partially because of resellers.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 15, 2012)

If the WiiU launch is anything like the Wii, anyone who hasn't pre-ordered one will most likely have a hard time getting one outside of auctions before May 2013.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 15, 2012)

More sellouts from other retailers

Bestbuy:
online sell out for both basic and deluxe packs.

Target:
Premium SKU sold out online

Only been what, just 2 days? Wii U is on fire. Neither 3DS nor Vita has sellout like this, this it just pre-orders with 2 months to go till release and not first two day sales. Oh boy....


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 15, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, so many Nintendo haters on this forum...but then again, it's not surprising.
> ...



What are you smoking? Give me some.

That launch list is one of the best launch lists I've seen for any console. Simply destroys the PS3 and 360 on what they had to offer, and it destroys the Wii as well. The only thing it doesn't beat is the SNES.



Gahars said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, so many Nintendo haters on this forum...but then again, it's not surprising.
> ...



It's pretty damn close, I'd say the amount of crap comments I see on here are equivalent to the crap comments I see on GameTrailers.


----------



## Nebz (Sep 15, 2012)

That's pretty dope. Honestly, I didn't have much faith in the Wii U selling so well but I obviously must be extremely underestimating Nintendo and the fans or people with interest out there.
Kudos to Ninty!


----------



## slingblade1170 (Sep 15, 2012)

God! I'm gonna have to go stand in line forever just like the Wii.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 15, 2012)

slingblade1170 said:


> God! I'm gonna have to go stand in line forever just like the Wii.



But that's fun to do. You meet awesome people and have lots of fun together. When I went to a midnight launch, I brought my DS, and like 30 of us all got together and played DS together. We had a mini tournament going on, it was amazing.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Sep 15, 2012)

Actually I did have a blast waiting in line for the Wii. I bet we had 30-50 people talking about old school games from Nintendo and playing Mario Kart on DS. I'll do what I got to get a hold of a Wii U.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 15, 2012)

Mario Kart Wii was the best in the series.
Hope Wii U cracks that.
I won't buy it on launch nor in a year.
The games are gonna be expensive so I need to find a way to get everything cheap.
Consoles and games are hell expensive here


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 15, 2012)

Glad I fought the procrastinator and pre-ordered mine around noon the day they announced it.

Now.....I need to build up my Wii collection


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 15, 2012)

Nintendo tries something new with gaming, and people say it won't work. Have you all learned nothing?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 15, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Mario Kart Wii was the best in the series.


Ugh, that game was broken beyond all belief. I can't think of a good thing to say about it other than it had Mario characters in it.


dgwillia said:


> Now.....I need to build up my Wii collection


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 16, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Ugh, that game was broken beyond all belief. I can't think of a good thing to say about it other than it had Mario characters in it.



I played all Mario Karts.

The first Super Mario Kart is little hard to play but its fun cause everyone can win on it.
MK 64 was fun too.
Double Dash is ok,Not so fun like the other two but its enjoyable for a time.
I didn't had a way to play MKDS,just on emu but I'll definitely try it when I get the flashcard.
The Wii like I said is the best for me. It has online, many characters and many control options.
I can't fully enjoy MK7 cause I have problems with online (I think the electrical substation makes them).
Played it for 80 h+ and its still fun.
All what I am doing is getting coins for parts.
The game does not have the Mission Mode like the DS version so it kinda feels empty.
Just Grandprix and battles that are too easy.
No new features,just the gliding and underwater part.
Hope we can make our own grand prix n the Wii U version.


----------



## lovewiibrew (Sep 16, 2012)

I missed my chance for a deluxe pre order, son of a ...


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 16, 2012)

eBay is already listing wii u pre orders for 900$ -.-


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 16, 2012)

gaming industry: recession proof.

People will go hungry and let bills pile up to have the latest and greatest.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

@[member='Foxi4']
@[member='Guild McCommunist']

Calling the launch lineup poor is absolutely ridiculous.

In terms of GOOD exclusives at day 1 we have,
Rayman Legends (looks great, sequel to awesome game)
New Super Mario Bros. U (stellar-looking platformer and the *first* Mario game to launch with a system since the N64)
Nintendo Land (actually looks promising based on recent videos)
Scribblenauts (only console release),
Tank! Tank! Tank!
Nano Assault Neo (first 3DS game was well-liked by critics)
Then there are the multiplatforms that are supposed to be a taste of what's to come in terms of third-party support on the Wii U.
Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 (not having the biggest multiplat of this year would have been a travesty)
Assassin's Creed 3 (which has better IQ)
Fifa 13 (very significant improvements utilizing the GamePad)
Madden NFL 13 (GamePad features so very significant improvement)
Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed (visual improvements)
Disney Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two
007 Legends
There are games designed to appeal to casual gamers
Just Dance 4
SiNG Party
Rabbids Land (to an extent)
Your Shape 2013
Ben 10 Omniverse
Game Party Champions
Ports of games that already came out. This is for the audience that only owned a Wii.
Batman Arkham City: Armored Edition
Darksiders II

If you think this is horrible, you either have an anti-Nintendo bias or you're just a troll. For a launch lineup, this is great.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

So, in other words, you can play most of those games on other consoles or the PC, letting the WiiU completely fly over your radar as we said?

Great. That's what I meant when I said "little incentive to buy the console".


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

God that was tl;dr. But I skimmed.

Scribblenauts is getting a PC release.

Rayman Legends, admittedly I'm a bit notorious for loving Origins (and I do), but a platformer is never a console seller to me. Call me shallow but I certainly won't put down $300 or so on a new platform to play a couple hour platformer.

Tank Tank Tank looked like shit from the demo I saw. Very dull looking.

NSMBU, again, look at my Rayman mention and I really don't care much for the franchise any more. It's not that it's bad, it's just not really mind blowing. It seems very "safe", to borrow a word from Game Grumps. It doesn't really try much, it's serviceable but predictable. Like the 3D Mario platformers take some huge strides and chances. Super Mario 64, revolutionary without even needing to bring up why. Sunshine, admittedly I think it's an utter shit game, but at least it tried something new than resurfacing SM64. Galaxy, a 3D platformer for the record books that took the franchise in a very positive direction. While SMG2 was admittedly just kinda a cash-in, it introduced a lot (like some really fun 2D levels) to make it stand out.

Nintendo Land looks boring. I don't like mini game compilations. I don't play mini game compilations. I don't buy consoles for them. I may play a game of Mario Party or WarioWare once in a blue moon with friends but I don't think the genre is very good at all. Nintendo Land feels like another glorified tech demo with boring games.

The rest are multiplats (which I'll just buy on my Xbox 360) or crap.

Also if you "only owned a Wii" for that generation you are literally retarded.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> So, in other words, you can play most of those games on other consoles or the PC, letting the WiiU completely fly over your radar as we said?
> 
> Great. That's what I meant when I said "little incentive to buy the console".



Multiplat it will have the best graphics, aside from a few bad ports.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

@Guild McCommunist

Pretty much every 360/PS3 multiplat gets a PC release. I guess all games that released on PC too don't count as being a reason to buy the platform. We might as well count out most of the 360/PS3's library.

Considering your _definition_ of what a console-seller is different from most people, I don't give a shit. There are lots of people that do find good platformers a reason to get a console.

Tank! Tank! Tank! looks good from recent footage.

I'm not even going to start that NSMBU argument. You're deadset with your stuborn attitude. It has a significantly different art-style, completely new levels, new power-ups, new music and more. If you think it's more of the same, you need to take your head out of your ass.

Nintendo Land looks great based on the recent footage. Most of the games look really fun to play with friends and if you don't dismiss it solely on the fact that it is a collection of minigames, you'll realize that.

I hope you realize there is a significant portion of people that only own a Wii. Whether you think they are retarded or not is irrelevant.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> God that was tl;dr. But I skimmed.
> 
> Scribblenauts is getting a PC release.
> 
> ...


Super NES says hi. But then again, it was bundled. XD


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also if you "only owned a Wii" for that generation you are literally retarded.



That's just a shitty thing to say.  Maybe they don't have the money for another one?  Maybe other reasons completely?  I only own a Wii(though, to be honest, I have a crapton of current gen things on my PC through Steam).


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> Did you forget about those exclusives I just mentioned? Including A FULL-FEATURED MARIO GAME (...)


At this point I almost stopped reading. When will it get through to people that this only applies to people who own Nintendo hardware? If someone was interested in Mario games, he or she would've probably bought a Wii earlier.


> An amazing looking sequel to a great platformer


Rayman Legends does look promising, I'll give you that.


> A compilation of fun multiplayer games...


...If you're talking about Nintendo Land, then I'm simply going to say that this is the equivalent of Wii Sports on the Wii and leave it there. Not an incentive to buy a console for any person that doesn't own Nintendo hardware nor is attached to Nintendo franchises, which is the kind of audience Nintendo wanted back to begin with when they announced the WiiU.


> ...and three other promising games. And in the period short after launch, we have BAYONETTA 2, Monster Hunter, Pikmin 3 and more!


You have Bayonetta 2, an enhanced port/remake of a PSP game (Monster Hunter) and Pikimin 3 - a game interesting only to previous Gamecube owners, and not even all of them.

Sorry, but your point isn't as good as you think it is.

I already said that it's a better launch than that of the 3DS or the Vita, what more do you want? Nobody's going to rub Nintendo's ego here - not all of the games are stellar and you know it.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also if you "only owned a Wii" for that generation *you are literally retarded.*


*Excuse me?* What if I didn't want to own another console? What if I was content with all the things I had? What If I don't have the same taste as you do?
This is a completely *shitty* argument.


----------



## Walker D (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> @[member='Foxi4']
> @[member='Guild McCommunist']
> 
> Calling the launch lineup poor is absolutely ridiculous.
> ...



There is also:
Zombie U 

Other exclusives, that are not  day one, but still awesome:
Pikmin 3
The Wonderfull 101
Bayonetta 2


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Also if you "only owned a Wii" for that generation *you are literally retarded.*
> ...


He makes a good point though - by owning only a Wii, you missed on a lot of multiplatform releases, as well as specific exclusives which is surely what he meant.

I also only own a Wii (suprise, suprise!), I'm a person that "catches up" later with the console generations and I'm in no hurry, but I play on the PC as well, so it never got in the way of my gaming.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

@[member='Foxi4']

I've already told you multiple times that Mario games don't only appeal to Nintendo gamers (which is a ridiculous thing to say). There is no way NSMB would have sold $25+ million if that was the case. Honestly if I had to guess why you think this, I would think it's a byproduct of Sega's decline and your love of Sonic over Mario.

The fact that Nintendo Land features Nintendo franchises doesn't mean it only appeals to Nintendo gamers. The concepts behind the games look genuinely fun.

Bayonetta 2, the sequel to an amazing game that was previously thought to be dead.

Monster Hunter isn't a port/remake of a PSP game. Do some research before claiming such non-sense.

And there you go with Pikmin 3 only "appealing to Nintendo gamers" (or this time Gamecube owners). Such a shallow thing to say. Did MGS2/3 only appeal to PS1 owners, because MGS1 came out on the PS1?

Am I saying all the games are stellar? No, I'm not. I'm saying that the launch lineup is *good* considering it's well a launch-lineup.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 16, 2012)

To be fair a PC and Wii U is the way for me next gen whatever gets released on the consoles will see a PC release save a few exclusives that I can live without.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> I've already told you multiple times that Mario games don't only appeal to Nintendo gamers (which is a ridiculous thing to say). There is no way NSMB would have sold $25+ million if that was the case. Honestly if I had to guess why you think this, I would think it's a byproduct of Sega's decline and your love of Sonic over Mario.



Of course it does. How else would these gamers buy the game if they didn't own a Nintendo console?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> I've already told you multiple times that Mario games don't only appeal to Nintendo gamers (which is a ridiculous thing to say). There is no way NSMB would have sold $25+ million if that was the case. Honestly if I had to guess, I would think this attitude is a byproduct of Sega's decline and your love of Sonic over Mario.


 

Really...? That's going to be your line of argumentation? That I'm _sad_ for SEGA? I'm sorry, I have a life. I don't identify with franchises to that degree, thank you very much.

As for Monster Hunter 3: Ultimate, I'm pretty sure it's Monster Hunter 3rd with a face-lift, but you're free to correct me.


----------



## Walker D (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm curious about the Steam-like online system that Nintendo was supposed to be working on....

I hope that it turns to be functional ....some pc ports and indie/small developers games wouldn't hurt too..


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

Gahars said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > I've already told you multiple times that Mario games don't only appeal to Nintendo gamers (which is a ridiculous thing to say). There is no way NSMB would have sold $25+ million if that was the case. Honestly if I had to guess why you think this, I would think it's a byproduct of Sega's decline and your love of Sonic over Mario.
> ...


Stellar logic, thank you very much.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also if you "only owned a Wii" for that generation you are literally retarded.



That's why I own a PC as well.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Really...? That's going to be your line of argumentation? That I'm _sad_ for SEGA? I'm sorry, I have a life. I don't identify with franchises to that degree, thank you very much.
> 
> As for Monster Hunter 3: Ultimate, I'm pretty sure it's Monster Hunter 3rd with a face-lift, but you're free to correct me.


It's just an observation based on your fervent hate of Mario platformers. Way to cherry-pick one part of my argument.

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate is based off Tri for the Wii, not Portable 3rd. And it has more than enough additions to justify its existence.

*Tri G*

# Small Monsters: 22
# Large Monsters: 50
# Total Monsters: 72

*Tri*

# Small Monsters: 17
# Large Monsters: 18
# Total Monsters: 35

Some of the improvements,
Improved camera control (target camera)
Bottom screen can be customized for info, menus, etc.
Improved graphics (resolution bump, better shadows, etc.)
New areas (Mountain Stream comes back)
High-Rank quests now available, Bracchidios first appears here
...and more





Gahars said:


> Of course it does. How else would these gamers buy the game if they didn't own a Nintendo console?


He means gamers that primarily/only buy Nintendo. This isn't the first time Foxi4 has said that Mario games only appeal to people that like _Nintendo games_ which is absolutely foolish. Maybe you just like good platformers.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

I see, so it's *not* _Monster Hunter *3* Ultimate_, it's _Monster Hunter *Tri* Ultimate_? Waaay to screw up the naming, Capcom.

As for Mario platformers, I did enjoy New Super Mario Bros. on the Wii, actually. I just don't find it to be an appealing exclusive for people outside of the Nintendo circle. Your accusations of me hating on Nintendo because it's Nintendo are ludicrous, especially given my history of console purchases.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I see, so it's *not* _Monster Hunter *3* Ultimate_, it's _Monster Hunter *Tri* Ultimate_? Waaay to screw up the naming, Capcom.
> 
> As for Mario platformers, I did enjoy New Super Mario Bros. on the Wii, actually. I just don't find it to be an appealing exclusive for people outside of the Nintendo circle. Your accusations of me hating on Nintendo because it's Nintendo are ludicrous, especially given my history of console purchases.


I'm not accusing you of hating Nintendo. I'm saying that you show a very apparent hate for Mario in multiple threads which never made much sense to me.

It's okay to not find Mario games very appealing. But it's not okay to say that Mario games only appeal to Nintendo-oriented gamers and state it as a fact.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I see, so it's *not* _Monster Hunter *3* Ultimate_, it's _Monster Hunter *Tri* Ultimate_? Waaay to screw up the naming, Capcom.
> 
> As for Mario platformers, I did enjoy New Super Mario Bros. on the Wii, actually. I just don't find it to be an appealing exclusive for people outside of the Nintendo circle. Your accusations of me hating on Nintendo because it's Nintendo are ludicrous, especially given my history of console purchases.


I disagree, I know quite a few people irl who enjoyed the Wii version, they own x360/ps3's so called hardcore gamers, also know adults and parents who also enjoyed it. Mario is big brand and the local multiplayer is huge for it believe it or not within families and friends.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

heartgold said:


> I disagree, I know quite a few people irl who enjoyed the Wii version, they own x360/ps3's so called hardcore gamers, also know adults and parents who also enjoyed it. Mario is big brand and the local multiplayer is huge for it believe it or not within families and friends.


Okay, you and soulx are not understanding what I said. I will re-phrase it once more.

Your friends played it, enjoyed it... and... they didn't exactly run out of their homes to buy a Wii, have they? No, they haven't, because they own a 360 or a PS3.

This is what I call the _incentive_ factor.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

Walker D said:


> I'm curious about the Steam-like online system that Nintendo was supposed to be working on....
> 
> I hope that it turns to be functional ....some pc ports and indie/small developers games wouldn't hurt too..



By "Steam-like" you mean "like every other online system".

Steam's unique features are most likely staying on Steam, like Greenlight, mod support, etc.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


I don't really care about that. I don't care that I issed a lot as I am not interested in *OWNING* those games considering I play the PS3 and Xbox with my friends.
Not only that some of their games get released on PC as well. 
Does THAT make me a fucking retard?

*I think NOT! *


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> I don't really care about that. I don't care that I issed a lot as I am not interested in *OWNING* those games considering I play the PS3 and Xbox with my friends.
> Not only that some of their games get released on PC as well.
> Does THAT make me a fucking retard?
> 
> *I think NOT! *



Uh, PC counts towards the "other consoles that aren't a Wii" thing, provided it's good enough to play like current gen games.

But if you only have a Wii and no Xbox 360, no PS3, and don't/can't PC game, you really should be reevaluating yourself as a gamer. I'm sorry but I was a Wii-only owner for a while and when I bought a Xbox 360, my horizons just opened up.


----------



## mario5555 (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> @[member='Foxi4']
> @[member='Guild McCommunist']
> 
> Calling the launch lineup poor is absolutely ridiculous.
> ...



I've been seriously waiting for someone to apologize for the lackluster lineup and say that it can't be beat (the general impression I get from your post)

I see rehashes and ports.  Rayman is more of the same that we've already gotten, same with NSMBU a rehash of a rehash, what's that now the 4th NSMB game in how many years, must be getting pretty easy to put a new coat of paint, a smattering of new features and call it all brand new game, and charge $60 for it and have people eat it up.  Both games are guilty of this right here.

Nintendo Land, welcome to mini-game central yay!!!......

Scribblenauts, I've never played, I have played another of 5th cell's games, Drawn to Life though, and if it's anything like it, oy...

Tank! Tank! Tank! looks like a hyperkentic action game (while not a bad thing) which could get real old real fast, and honestly looks nothing new that Sega already hadn't done in the last 20 years.

Nano Assault Neo's cousin Super Stardust HD says "Hi" and honestly is too niche to make a splash for mainstream consumers.

Next up, ports (multiplats, still ports no matter how you dress'em why'd you separate them from the other ports you listed below...), seriously I'm not going to even touch the ports, they aren't system sellers, and this time next year we'll know how well the AAA 3rd party support is still going strong or abandoning the platform, just like every other Nintendo platform since the N64.

Moving on....I like this comment..... 



> If you think this is horrible, you either have an anti-Nintendo bias or you're just a troll. For a launch lineup, this is great.



This baffles me, no one is allowed a truthful opinion, if they believe the Nintendo Wii U launch lineup stinks.  I get so annoyed reading the same crap from Nintendo Sheeple every 5-6 years because there is no defense of the systems other than well it has Nintendo's 1st party games, hell that's a majority of all they've ever had for years going for them, there were many reports from 3rd party devs that their Core software sold like crap on the Wii and they were going to drop support (this was 2 years ago these reports came out) people are hoping to cash in on what they hope is 'Lightning in a Bottle' again early on if the Wii U is as successful as the Wii, which I believe it won't be, since it doesn't have *the biggest casual game of all time Wii Sports* as a pack in, showcasing the system. 

And frankly with a majority of those who bought a Wii burned on the idea of the system and never touching it primarily after playing it after the first few months of buying it, a vast manjority of those non-gamers will not be persuaded to pick up this one when what comes to their minds is, well I didn't play the last one much why spend $300-350 on a new one I won't use either.

Zombie U is the only game I can say that impressed me as a true system seller, Pikmin 3, just because, but again not a system seller (to me), even exclusives like Bayonetta 2 while nice to hear, might not pay off for Nintendo in the end.   I'm taking a wait and see approach as I do with every Nintendo system, but right now as they've done since the N64 days they NEED to impress me and so far they have not.  They barely support their systems 5 years since the N64 onwards and cut and run onto the new system when it's time to move on, this is something I've been very angry with Nintendo with for years, if Sony can support a hardware with new software past 2 years after the new system has launched, what excuse does Nintendo have for that repeat in behavior, time and again, none as far as I can see it.

I'll see ya in two years when they drop the price and actually have something I want to play, even then who knows, I still might be playing the games from this gen, I'm still not done playing with and say screw to next-gen as it's all hype and no substance.

In the interest of disclosure, I own every system from the SNES on up, and have over 150+ games combined for all of those platforms, so I don't want to hear anti-Nintendo this or troll crap coming out of your mouth in my case.  Nintendo fails to impress me yet again on a system launch and yet again am I sitting here annoyed with a bunch of wankers telling me that I should take what they give cause it's Nintendo and be happy with it.  Bollocks to that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

For the record the Wii U launch isn't bad, it's just not great. It's not on the "utter shit" levels of the 3DS, I'd put it in the same boat as the Vita's launch honestly. Although I'd prefer it a lot more if they tried something a bit more ambitious than NSMBU as their launch title, a new 3D Mario would show a lot symbolically and technically.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree, I know quite a few people irl who enjoyed the Wii version, they own x360/ps3's so called hardcore gamers, also know adults and parents who also enjoyed it. Mario is big brand and the local multiplayer is huge for it believe it or not within families and friends.
> ...




Remember Wii U is a family friendly console, Wii U is a lock on for kids, parents will see the Wii branding and Mario is the biggest mascot there is. They aren't Nintendo gamers and there is a big appeal out there. 

Now about core gamers, they don't see then jumping aboard, maybe a few will as some still like Nintendo franchises. I merely stated Mario is liked outside the normal Nintendo community, not that it reach out for those hardcore gamers.  Maybe some attraction.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really care about that. I don't care that I issed a lot as I am not interested in *OWNING those games considering I play the PS3 and Xbox with my friends.*
> ...


Clearly you didn't read my post. I'm not the only freaking gamer in my family, and I don't need to own the consoles to play them, for god sake. I srsly don't need you to tell me if I'm a gamer or not. God freaking knows the wide variety of games that I play.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > gamefan5 said:
> ...



Well if you're not interested in owning any Xbox 360/PS3 games then yeah you kinda just have a bad taste in games.

Not even going to say "Well that's your opinion bro" since it seems to be an incredible case of tunnel vision to not want to dig into the nectar of the gods that is modern gaming.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Wii U is a lock on for kids.


It's not supposed to though. This is the console Nintendo designed to bring back the Core Gamer to Nintendo hardware, and if it should do anything or attract anyone then it should be exactly them. Previous Nintendo owners will get it regardless, they should focus on how to bring the other crowds to their brand, which is why we see titles like Batman: Arkham City and Mass Effect 3 on the list - well-recieved global hits. Admittedly late for the party, but they're there.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Oh yes, because owning the games is clearly the same shit as actually *playing them. *Considering I finish them all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Oh yes, because owning the games is clearly the same shit as actually *playing them. *Considering I finish them all.



That's a different case then. By "playing with friends" I assumed it was the occasional round of Street Fighter or something.

Although really you should get a console of your own for those big ass single player games.


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 16, 2012)

Just get it from bestbuy or toys r us. I got my wii in 07 from the latter of the 2.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes, because owning the games is clearly the same shit as actually *playing them. *Considering I finish them all.
> ...


Never make stupid assumptions like this, it just plain makes you silly.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Wii U is a lock on for kids.
> ...


Nintendo is trying to get both markets. The casual and the core. They have traditional controls and motion-controls. Core games (ZombiU, Assassin's Creed) as well as casual games (Just Dance, SiNG).


----------



## heartgold (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Wii U is a lock on for kids.
> ...


It's not something I would really fight a case for, cos I don't give a damn whether it gets those core gamers nor not. I'll be happy with my HD Zelda, 3D Mario, metroid, high quality RPGs, better multiplats support over the Wii down the line when others release their next gen consoles.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...



If you wanted "high quality RPGs" then you kinda chose the wrong console.

I mean the Wii was far from a RPG haven. I mean it got like Xenoblade (which I thought was blah) and Last Story (which I haven't played) late in the game but it doesn't have the massive lists like its competitors did.

I mean it's getting ME3 which is a high quality RPG but the Wii U is the last console I'd play it on considering a lack of the last two games.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


I don't plan on getting multiple consoles or giving up on HD Zelda and Metroid. Whatever good RPGs it gets is a bonus. PC + Wii U next gen. I have a 3DS and Vita for possible good RPGs in the future.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> Nintendo is trying to get both markets. The casual and the core. They have traditional controls and motion-controls. Core games (ZombiU, Assassin's Creed) as well as casual games (Just Dance, SiNG).


As does the competition, mind you, which is why this generation brews up a very interesting battle.

There's the PS3/4 with Move, the XBox 360/720 with its Kinect and the WiiU with the Wii Motes.
There's the announced extra Vita content and connectivity, there's Microsoft SmartGlass and there's the Tablet Controller.

This will be a heated battle, so libraries are key at this point.


----------



## IBNobody (Sep 16, 2012)

I wonder what the breakdown is for pre-orders: casual versus core

How exactly is Nintendo going to lure in the casuals this time? The Wii was an initial success because it was new, and you had non-traditional 'gamers' attracted to the fad of motion controls. There's no motion control fad anymore. The casual player is going to see the WiiU and think, "It's a tablet. I will just buy an iPad."

I'd like to know this because this will significantly impact system availability post-launch. It was hard-as-hell to find a Wii until the March after it launched, due to the low cost and the casuals snapping it up.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 16, 2012)

IBNobody said:


> How exactly is Nintendo going to lure in the casuals this time?



maybe they will do a move or kinect


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2012)

clarky said:


> IBNobody said:
> 
> 
> > How exactly is Nintendo going to lure in the casuals this time?
> ...



Or they could just use wii remotes.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 16, 2012)

andy249901 said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > IBNobody said:
> ...



holy shit batman, that went over your head didn't it?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2012)

clarky said:


> andy249901 said:
> 
> 
> > clarky said:
> ...


lol, I'm kind of slow at these things.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree, I know quite a few people irl who enjoyed the Wii version, they own x360/ps3's so called hardcore gamers, also know adults and parents who also enjoyed it. Mario is big brand and the local multiplayer is huge for it believe it or not within families and friends.
> ...



Well let's be honest, a lot of people didn't buy the Wii because they thought their friends would make fun of them for it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...



Because Xboxs and PS3s are cooler right?

I think people don't give the Wii enough credit.
Don't get me wrong, I am by no means a Nintendo fanboy.
But honestly, some of the best times i've had playing games with friends and family are on that system.


----------



## retrodoctor (Sep 16, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


This is probably a problem for teenagers who ironically don't have jobs to get the money they need to buy the Wii.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 16, 2012)

andy249901 said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



Apparently they're cooler. Personally, I don't care what the console is, if there's a Mario or Zelda game, I'm there. I couldn't care less what people think.


----------



## Janthran (Sep 16, 2012)

>Not manufactured yet
>Sold out
this makes no sense lol


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2012)

Janthran said:


> >Not manufactured yet
> >Sold out
> this makes no sense lol


Actually, when you think about it, it makes perfect sense


----------



## Zetta_x (Sep 16, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > >Not manufactured yet
> ...



They have enough people remembering when the wii sold out... do not want to be in that situation again. Took me 3 months of calling stores to get one after release date.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

@[member='the_randomizer']

The fact that Bayonetta 2 is a WiiU exclusive causes tension mainly because it's so unexpected - owners of the PS3 and the 360 expected the sequel to appear on the consoles on which the first game was on. Now, they won't be able to enjoy it, and not due to technical limitations, but due to publishing rights.

I had the exact same issue with Sonic games for a brief moment. Some of them were released on the 360 and PS3 only (Sonic the Hedgehog (2006)), some only on the PSP (Sonic Rivals series), some on the DS (Sonic Rush series, Sonic Chronicles) and some on the Wii (Sonic and the Secret Rings, Sonic and the Black Knight). As a Sonic fan, I wanted to play them all, but that literally meant that I'd have to own nearly every single console this generation (I could buy a 360 or a PS3 since that was a shared title), and trust me, that grinds the gears of any fan. I was upset, and I can understand how Bayonetta fans are convulsing over the issue.

Don't get me wrong - it's great that somebody picked the game up, it's great that it will be finished and released. It's just a pitty that it becomes an exclusive when formerly it was not. This is no mere spin-off, this is a sequel to a multiplatform franchise. People are upset because for the fans, this means that to play the sequel, they're required to dish out for a new console even though there's no real reason for it - merely publishing rights. It's bureaucracy versus video gaming.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 16, 2012)

For all we know, they may have gone to multiple publishers, and Nintendo was the only one to accept it. Neither Nintendo nor Platinum Games can be blamed for the result of exclusiveness if that was the case.


----------



## emigre (Sep 16, 2012)

andy249901 said:


> Because Xboxs and PS3s are cooler right?
> 
> I think people don't give the Wii enough credit.
> Don't get me wrong, I am by no means a Nintendo fanboy.
> But honestly, some of the best times i've had playing games with friends and family are on that system.



PS3>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Wii
The has a good library but it doesn't hold a candle to the enjoyment I've had with my PS3.

I don't know about the whole 'cooler' suggestion. I'm at a age where I don't give a shit about such things.


----------



## Zetta_x (Sep 16, 2012)

Stahp.

Just accept it.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 16, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> To make matters worse, there is an all too apparent lack of component video support; those who wish to use stereo systems with HDMI are outright SOL.
> 
> And about rereleases and ports, at least the Wii U doesn't have an RROD-equivalent error.


If you had a descent tv you can use the stereo or digital/optical out of your tv to connect to your HC. Like I do.
No need for external audio out on any console, this way.
If you are worried about the 7.1 audio processing, again buy a descent tv.

Or better yet and hook you Wii-U to your Homecinema FIRST and then go to your TV, all in hdmi.
WHICH I also do.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 16, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > To make matters worse, there is an all too apparent lack of component video support; those who wish to use stereo systems with HDMI are outright SOL.
> ...



Unfortunately, I made a mistake in getting my TV, being on a college budget and all, I got a 32" Vizio LCD TV, which for gaming (PS3 included) look pretty dang good at 1080p.  It doesn't have a optical out because it's far from mid-range, but it does have a SPDIF connection, which I doubt would solve my issue. Talk about getting the right TV /sarcasm.. Figures I'd screw it my chances at getting stereos to work with HDMI . As for sound, I have a 2.1 Logitech speaker system I bought in 2003 (still in very excellent condition).


----------



## T-hug (Sep 16, 2012)

Not sure if posted but for 900$ http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nintendo-Wii-U-32GB-Deluxe-Set-Pre-Order-Release-Date-11-18-12-/150901214708?pt=Video_Games&hash=item232269cdf4


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 16, 2012)

If anyone buys that than they're braindead


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2012)

As I see it-
Launch line up and immediate future- theoretically stellar and quite possibly the best in recent memory for a console. Nintendo seem to be courting all the right people (or at least enough of them) and making the right noises which is fantastic and doubly so when coupled with their in house developers making virtual gold dust a lot of the time.
Problem in execution though in that with the Wii U largely being a tarted up PS360 (give or take the extra controllers) it bears immediate comparison to the PS360 library (they are pretty much the same), here anything aside from the PC will shrivel compared to what 7 years of library at time of Wii U launch, it certainly has the Wii to back it up but with the Wii being next to nothing second hand these days that is possibly a more attractive option than a Wii U*. Some thought probably wants to be given to the successors to the PS360 but at most they are following Christmas and maybe the year after and developer budgets going sky high for some reason means there is still a decent window for competition and money to be made.

*I could probably go further and if we care about online then the install base of the PS360 and the "get what your mates have" thing comes into play and possibly even something along the lines of PS360 drop off in price rather quickly but with a relatively small library the price drop off of the Wii U games will not be as fast (it will be twenty quid in two months probably not going to happen to the Wii U where it is almost assured for the PS360).

I have never thought the first year of a console was enough to justify jumping in and this does nothing to change that although I probably would not place it as a risky proposition unlike some others.

On the lineup itself again it is serious hope for the future, but, as has already been covered, many of those titles might not have the same clout as they could with them being available by other means beforehand. Now I know I just made the case of the "two months down the line" and the previous sentence might seem somewhat incongruous in light of it but I stand by it.

There are more things to cover but a Sunday pub lunch and general Sunday shopping nonsense is calling so I will have to pick this back up later. I think I will leave it as Nintendo are doing many things right (or in a manner than can be perceived to be right) but there are very good, if not somewhat better, alternatives that it is not unreasonable to expect people to already have available to them which does rather take the shine off the Wii U.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 16, 2012)

All this bickering for a console that will drop drastically in price when the other next gen consoles come out...


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 16, 2012)

@FAST6119

That "I already got a game library and games on other consoles" can be use on any new system.
With that mindset, we wouldn't be going anywhere in terms of getting new consoles.



TheDarkSeed said:


> All this bickering for a console that will drop drastically in price when the other next gen consoles come out...


I didn't see that happening.


Foxi4 said:


> @[member='the_randomizer']
> 
> The fact that Bayonetta 2 is a WiiU exclusive causes tension mainly because it's so unexpected - owners of the PS3 and the 360 expected the sequel to appear on the consoles on which the first game was on. Now, they won't be able to enjoy it, and not due to technical limitations, but due to publishing rights.
> 
> ...


Except this isn't about it being a exclusive. It about being a Nintendo exclusive. You notice that most of the ones that was
complaining was bashing and hating on Nintendo. The fans that aren't raging because it's Nintendo, are probably just glad there is a
new one coming. I'm sure if it was to become a Sony exclusive for the ps4, the rage (to the point that they threaten
the devs) wouldn't have be so great even those ones from the 360 side. The ps4 could come out at $599 and they surely would
pony up the money for it. The ",but sequel was on my old console argument/plead " from these people would be non-existing.

To clarify, they are raging at Nintendo, not the console. The console could be a super computer at $200 and
you would most likely see the same results.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 16, 2012)

TheDarkSeed said:


> All this bickering for a console that will drop drastically in price when the other next gen consoles come out...


Except they're not going to be much different in power and gfx anyway to the wiiu.


----------



## Langin (Sep 16, 2012)

Man man man, same goes here in my country, the shop I work has sold out as well xD I've got one!  And well I continuously hear people talking about it in the store: 'Hey, there's a new Wii coming, the Wii you or something.' I am so happy I work at this store ^^


----------



## Sterling (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


The Wii had many "High Quality" RPGs. Xenoblade, a few Tales games, several Wii Ware VC ports and "from ground up" RPG titles, not to mention what I consider to be the best Fire Emblem so far. It may not have had Mass Effect or Dragon Age, but the Wii does not lack in the RPG area.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/wii/list-48
http://www.gamefaqs.com/xbox360/list-48
http://www.gamefaqs.com/ps3/list-48


----------



## godreborn (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, nintendo is going the innovation route rather than the technology route of microsoft and especially sony. The technology route will be the death of console gaming, because it is becoming too expensive to produce games at an affordable price. We now live in a world of innovation; a failure to do so means ur obsolete. It's simply how it is.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

Sterling said:


> The Wii had many "High Quality" RPGs. Xenoblade, a few Tales games, several Wii Ware VC ports and "from ground up" RPG titles, not to mention what I consider to be the best Fire Emblem so far. It may not have had Mass Effect or Dragon Age, but the Wii does not lack in the RPG area.
> 
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/wii/list-48
> http://www.gamefaqs....xbox360/list-48
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/ps3/list-48



We're counting WiiWare/VC ports? If that's the case then it's really outclassed. Xbox 360 had KOTOR and Jade Empire, PS3 had all those kick ass PSX RPGs.

Otherwise I'm seeing like 4-5 RPGs you listed. That's far from "not lacking". Also only one Tales game was localized last time I checked (which was the shitty Symphonia sequel). I mean if we're talking like 5 RPGs, then we've already got 3 Mass Effects and 2 Elder Scrolls games on the Xbox 360.

I'm just pointing out that Nintendo has been rather miserable when it comes to RPGs since the N64 era.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > The Wii had many "High Quality" RPGs. Xenoblade, a few Tales games, several Wii Ware VC ports and "from ground up" RPG titles, not to mention what I consider to be the best Fire Emblem so far. It may not have had Mass Effect or Dragon Age, but the Wii does not lack in the RPG area.
> ...


I listed my highlights, and those are very quality titles. Of course the 360 has the ES games and Fallout titles. If the Wii wasn't absolute shit in terms of hardware, then it'd have those too. Mot of the quality RPGs on the 360 and PS3 are multiplatform titles that the Wii doesn't get. My favourite game of all time is Fallout: New Vegas, but I'm not so blind as to say the Wii is lacking in the RPG department when it's not. (Check the lists for more than the 5 RPGs I listed. The Wii has quite a few traditional and non traditional RPGs.) Don't spew misinformation like facts Guild. You don't like the Wii's RPG selection, but it has not by any means been neglected in that area.

EDIT: Also, I have yet to play Jade Empire or Knights of the Old Republic. I've heard they really showcase what Bioware was really capable of, but they really haven't aged well from what I've seen.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also if you "only owned a Wii" for that generation you are literally retarded.


Now, I want to hear how, and why, am I literally retarded, please, enlighten me!


----------



## Sterling (Sep 16, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Also if you "only owned a Wii" for that generation you are literally retarded.
> ...


Because Guild McCommunist declared you so! I say you missed out, but you're not retarded by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Also if you "only owned a Wii" for that generation you are literally retarded.
> ...



Do you at least own some type of gaming PC?

If not I shake my head at you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


I own PC that can do anything I want, I haven't played PC game since Worms Armageddon got out, I'm not interested, so it's not a gaming PC......I don't care for your head shaking, I'm interested in my retardedness! I want' to see how am I retarded?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Toni Plutonij said:
> ...



Did you at least play Valve's games since then.

Otherwise I don't have an official ranking but it's not boding too well.


----------



## Minox (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Last time I checked only owning a particular gaming console did not give you a mental handicap no matter how much you'd like to believe that to be the case.


Could you please stop with these absolutely ridiculous personal attacks based on little other than hatred for an electronic device? It makes you look stupid.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


You're not getting me, I'm not what you'd call a regular gamer. I haven't played ANY Valve's games, noup, not even a Half-Life. Soooo, I'm retarded? Because of that?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> You're not getting me, I'm not what you'd call a regular gamer. I haven't played ANY Valve's games, noup, not even a Half-Life. Soooo, I'm retarded? Because of that?



You can be converted.

My point however was that people are seriously missing out on like a bagillion better games if they only own a Wii. Like I can't even fathom being a Wii-only owner now that I've converted to the master race.


----------



## Minox (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> > You're not getting me, I'm not what you'd call a regular gamer. I haven't played ANY Valve's games, noup, not even a Half-Life. Soooo, I'm retarded? Because of that?
> ...


If that is indeed your point, then why the hell do you go around insulting people instead of just conveying that in the first case?

Edit: Not only that, but do you understand the concept of having different tastes? Just because you think something is bad doesn't actually mean it is bad, that's just an opinion.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe people are happy with what they have on a Wii?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2012)

To make it clear, I'm calling you out for the post you made, that's making you look stupid (I'm not saying you are stupid, but it makes you look that way), and with that, you're making this place quite hostile, and unpleasant.

I have other interests in life then gaming, I do it out of fun, none of the Valve's games seem to fit in my vision of fun with gaming, soooo, who are you to make labels, rank people and insult based on that?!?! Can your brain accept that there are people with DIFFERENT VIEW that yours, and that your definitions aren't universal.


EDIT: Converted? to what? dude, I'm 24, I've been playing games for last 15 years, I know what is and what isn't out there.....can you understand I DON'T HAVE ANY INTEREST? I don't want to play half life, I had the game, I never even installed it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

Minox said:


> If that is indeed your point, then why the hell do you go around insulting people instead of just conveying that in the first case?



It's kinda my thing. I'm generally a bit brash.

If you all are really so offended by my indirect comment then remove it. You have the power to and I have no objections.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 16, 2012)

Sterling said:


> You don't like the Wii's RPG selection, but it has not by any means been neglected in that area.


But when compared to the consoles its competing against and the RPGs they get both W and JRPGs it is lackluster so fans of the genre wouldn't turn to a console that wouldn't have the games they want in the first place.


----------



## Minox (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Minox said:
> 
> 
> > If that is indeed your point, then why the hell do you go around insulting people instead of just conveying that in the first case?
> ...



Personally I could care less whether it's "your thing" or not. Not randomly insulting people is what I'd call the absolute tiniest amount of common courtesy. I also do not believe that just because someone might have the ability to remove your comments means that you have a free pass to randomly insult whoever you want.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

Minox said:


> Personally I could care less whether it's "your thing" or not. Not randomly insulting people is what I'd call the tiniest amount of common courtesy. I also do not believe that just because someone might have the ability to remove your comments means that you have a free pass to randomly insult whoever you want.



Personally I found the terminology broad enough that I didn't find it all that offensive. If a moderator finds it offensive they have the ability and duty to do it. The way I talk to other people doesn't translate well to people here, color me shocked.

I'm just saying there's no reason to go on a crusade over a post you think is offensive. Remove the portion and be done with it, maybe send me a sternly written PM saying I should say things nicer.

Now that I understand that my comment wasn't taken the way it was, shall we move on?


----------



## Sterling (Sep 16, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > You don't like the Wii's RPG selection, but it has not by any means been neglected in that area.
> ...



God damn it people. You seriously cannot seem to comprehend the Wii has not been neglected in the area of RPGs. It may be lack luster when compared to everything else, but for fuck's sake get over it. The Wii has many good RPGs, the Xbox 360 has many good RPGs, and while we're at it the PS3 has many good RPGs. Jesus Christ, the Wii has a great stronghold of RPGs despite the fact that it's not a selling point. I'll be damned before I let such misinformation be spread. You may not like it, but I'll tell you right now that I like the Wii's collection almost 10 times as much as I do the PS3's, and as just much as I like the 360's collection.

EDIT: Most of the time, it comes down to hardware which is one of the areas the Wii is sorely lacking. The Wii would have many more awesome RPGs if it could handle them, but alas it cannot. I predict right now that the Wii U will have a ton of great RPGs and that I won't have to buy the other consoles unless a certain Dark Cloud 3 is announce to be Sony Only.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

Sterling said:


> God damn it people. You seriously cannot seem to comprehend the Wii has not been neglected in the area of RPGs. It may be lack luster when compared to everything else, but for fuck's sake get over it. The Wii has many good RPGs, the Xbox 360 has many good RPGs, and while we're at it the PS3 has many good RPGs. Jesus Christ, the Wii has a great stronghold of RPGs despite the fact that it's not a selling point. I'll be damned before I let such misinformation be spread. You may not like it, but I'll tell you right now that I like the Wii's collection almost 10 times as much as I do the PS3's, and as just much as I like the 360's collection.



Um, you're telling us to get over it and that we just don't understand after we clearly refute your evidence and basically tell you your point is moot. Then you just restate your point and start complaining more.

Not exactly strong evidence.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2012)

Your attitude is not bad, it's horrible.
Places like this, are supposed to be fun, community of people who share common interest.......I don't see your interests being common at all, from most posts, I see your interest is being right, and "above" all other because other platforms opened your eyes, and it's like you're on a mission to convert people playing only Nintendo, that there is something soooo much better out there for everybody.

I can, but won't remove your portion of a comment, because it makes a pretty good picture of who you are at the moment, and honestly, that's really not something nice.....I really do hope you'll change. If anything, start thinking more objectively!


----------



## Clarky (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Not exactly strong evidence.



Is this court or something? All he states is that he is happy with the wii library of rpg's.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Um, you're telling us to get over it and that we just don't understand after we clearly refute your evidence and basically tell you your point is moot. Then you just restate your point and start complaining more.
> 
> Not exactly strong evidence.



I gave several lists which compare the Wii's RPGs to the other consoles. The Wii does not have RPGs as a selling point, yet it still has incredible titles. Sure it may not have a lot when compared to the other consoles, but I can assure you the quality is much higher than most of the other console's titles. You've yet to prove to me that the Wii has been neglected when it obviously has not been. All you have posted is opinion and conjecture to a person who plays RPGs almost exclusively, and this particular person knows a great RPG when he sees it. Now then, my posts have been laced with a fine amount of facts and opinions which have shown that the Wii has a good amount of RPGs, and from my experience it also has a higher amount of Quality titles than the XBox 360. I will not back away from my stance because of Multiplatform titles that can't be on the Wii due to hardware shortcomings either. (Even though my Top 10 is littered with them)

EDIT: Also, I cannot comment on the PS3 titles as I don't own the console. I can however say with complete confidence that the PS2 has the greatest library of RPGs on a console.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2012)

clarky said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Not exactly strong evidence.
> ...



It's not that just he went "Personally I like the Wii RPG library" it's that he threw a hissyfit when we said his evidence supporting the claim that the Wii had a great RPG library is moot. There's a difference between saying "The Wii had some great RPGs" and saying it has a good RPG library.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 16, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling said:
> ...


I never said it was neglected did I? I said it was lackluster and RPG fans would turn to a console that actually has a larger range of RPGs so they can enjoy instead of a console that has a few RPGs that might be considered to be good. Well since we;re suddenly bringing personal tastes into account as actual facts I enjoy JRPGs and the JRPGs on the PS3, 360 and PSP are much better than the ones provided on the Wii so I like them 1000000 times more than the JRPGs on the Wii.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



Because people kept getting into this shitty console wars things and started comparing it to the 360 and ps3. The point is tried to make was if you only owned a Wii this generation and your game of choice happened to be a rpg you weren't exactly starved.


----------



## VinvinMario (Sep 16, 2012)

Edit: This will probably brew more shit. I will stay out of this like a good boy.


----------



## emigre (Sep 16, 2012)

Personally I find the RPGS on the Wii to be literally mental distortions.






Did I do a good job in making light of the two arguments of the last several pages? Personally I'm not convinced I did.


----------



## MindC0ntroll (Sep 16, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO how are we ninty haters? We're all laughing at the fact it's selling already even with the poor launch list
> ...



1) How long will 8 GB and 32 GB of storage last you? I have (or had) at least 50-60 GB of games (5 retail, couple PSN) installed onto my PS3. Justifying a $350 console with only 32 GB storage is difficult. It's Nintendo's own fault for focusing too much on the gimmicks I.E the WiiPad

2) A couple of old PS3/360 multiplats and a few exclusives, ZombiiU being the only core exclusive is also pretty hard to justify

3) So fans of the first game who played it on the PS3/360 have no right to b!tch about a game, coming to a Nintendo console when Nintendo fans never played the first game in the first place, onto a console they don't want to buy/don't have the money to buy? Nintendo pulling an MS is really a d!ckmove...

4) Once again, hard to justify when you only get 32 GB of storage because of how expensive the pad is

"People either need to read the facts and be able to back up their arguments or shut the f*** up about it."

Seriously, you're irritated over people criticizing a video game? They're just games...

And before I'm labeled a Nintendo hater, look below at me 3DS friend code, I bought one at launch.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 16, 2012)

MindC0ntroll said:


> So fans of the first game who played it on the PS3/360 have no right to b!tch about a game, coming to a Nintendo console when *Nintendo fans never played the first game in the first place*



It is a big assumption to make isn't it?


----------



## Sterling (Sep 16, 2012)

clarky said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > clarky said:
> ...



This man gets it. This is pretty much my initial point. My original intent was not to compare the libraries of the different consoles to prove the Wii was the better console. Obviously that would be outright fanboyism, and I'm above such bullshit. My entire point was to call Guild out on his bullshit that you chose the wrong console for RPGs (if you were dumb enough to base your entire purchase on a single genre). The Wii has a much higher quality RPG ratio than the other consoles in my opinion (even though it doesn't have the sheer number of titles the other consoles have). Sure it doesn't get the Multiplatform titles the other consoles get (which are the usual points people make when they talk about RPGs), but the console can hold it's own if you only have the Wii.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 16, 2012)

clarky said:


> MindC0ntroll said:
> 
> 
> > So fans of the first game who played it on the PS3/360 have no right to b!tch about a game, coming to a Nintendo console when *Nintendo fans never played the first game in the first place*
> ...



I think he's talking about that crowd that only owned the Wii this console generation (for which the ports of Arkham City, ME3, etc. are supposed to be tailored to)... which would make the assumption true. They would have been completely incapable of playing through Bayonetta without a PS3 or 360.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 16, 2012)

MindC0ntroll said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. You can add an external drive or use SD cards.

2. ZombiU, New Super Mario Bros. U, Bayonetta 2, Rayman Legends, Monster Hunter Ultimate 3, Pikmin 3, Nintendo Land and more are hard to justify?

3. How the hell is Bayonetta 2 on the Wii U a dick move? FFS, the game wouldn't have even come out at all if Nintendo didn't decide to publish it.

4. You're repeating point 1.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> MindC0ntroll said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


Indeed without Nintendo hepling out. Bayonetta 2 would never seen daylight.


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 16, 2012)

Holy fanboy bullshit Batman! Will it never end!

Coming from a 36 year old man that's been video gaming since he was 5, has owned just about every system made since he was 5 and now has 6 year old who's been in the game since he was 2. I got my preorder in for our Wii U not because I want CoD or ME3 or even Zu. I got that preorder in because I enjoy playing some good old fashion Super Mario with my son cause that's what's important to me.


Some of you guys are not gamers your just moaners and bitchers.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 16, 2012)

MindC0ntroll said:


> 1) How long will 8 GB and 32 GB of storage last you? I have (or had) at least 50-60 GB of games (5 retail, couple PSN) installed onto my PS3. Justifying a $350 console with only 32 GB storage is difficult. It's Nintendo's own fault for focusing too much on the gimmicks I.E the WiiPad



*Sigh* If 8 and 32GB are too small for storage space and you neither have an SD card or a USB hard drive, you're the one at fault. Nintendo should not be held accountable for one's stupidity.
Focusing on gimmicks?  Gee, I guess the PS3 Move, Xbox Kinect, Wiimote, Dualshock controller and D-pad analogue sticks are all gimmicks that never had a chance of taking off. 



MindC0ntroll said:


> 2) A couple of old PS3/360 multiplats and a few exclusives, ZombiiU being the only core exclusive is also pretty hard to justify



I guess that would mean that Rayman Legends, ZombiU, Monster Hunter 3G, New Super Mario Bros U and Pikmin 3 are all doomed to fail and are deterrents for people not buying a console.
Did the PS3 or Xbox 360 have any worthwhile exclusives to justify its purchase at launch?



MindC0ntroll said:


> 3) So fans of the first game who played it on the PS3/360 have no right to b!tch about a game, coming to a Nintendo console when Nintendo fans never played the first game in the first place, onto a console they don't want to buy/don't have the money to buy? Nintendo pulling an MS is really a d!ckmove...



So when Microsoft and Sony buy exclusivity rights to a game series, it's perfectly fine (*Cough* Rare *cough*), people don't mind, but when Nintendo buys a series to have a game released only on their console, people rip them to shreds as though they committed some unforgivable crime. 



MindC0ntroll said:


> 4) Once again, hard to justify when you only get 32 GB of storage because of how expensive the pad is
> Seriously, you're irritated over people criticizing a video game? They're just games...
> And before I'm labeled a Nintendo hater, look below at me 3DS friend code, I bought one at launch.



You just repeated reason number one, but I never called specifically you a Nintendo hater, just certain groups of people on this site.  If "they're just games", people need to shut up about the whole Bayonetta thing and the lack of seemingly non-expandable storage and move on. But, they all seem hellbent on dragging a dead corpse about it and refuse to let it go.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 16, 2012)

431unknown said:


> Holy fanboy bullshit Batman! Will it never end!


Nah let them fight, we'll just sit back and enjoy the show. It's always hilarious how every wiiu thread ends up like this


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Sep 16, 2012)

On topic and out of the fanboy wars, the preorders are going fast. Gamestop, bestbuy, and TRU websites are all gone. The BBs and GSs around me are all gone. Luckily the TRU by me still had some so I snagged a deluxe. I'm going to be annoyed now if amazon and noa patch things up though


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Sep 16, 2012)

I've lost track of the amount of times people have said "Nintendo are doomed!". Time and time again, those people have been proven wrong, and they're going to be proven wrong again. Now I'm not a Nintendo fanboy or anything, but I honestly think Nintendo has been right about the majority of their decisions. They always seem to know what the next big thing is and know exactly what people want. People always seem to react badly to something new, only to end up taking it for granted themselves once they started using it. Did you know that "experts" in the computing field didn't think that the mouse was ever going to take off and called it a gimmick?

Just a couple of other things to note. The launch games for a platform never display that platform's potential. Take some early 360 games, most of them looked like PS2 games, but if you fast forward to today, you'll see a huge difference in the graphical quality. It takes a long time to fully utilise a platform. The fact that the graphics are on par with the 360 and PS3 at the moment is a great thing, as it means graphics will only continue to improve for Wii U titles. But of course, Nintendo is the type of company that focuses on experience as opposed to graphics, which is why they have been so successful. The gamepad offers an entirely new experience that the PS3 and 360 cannot provide. Honestly, if all the "Xbox 720" and the "PS4" have to offer is more of the same, which bigger specs, I'd be very disappointed as a gamer.

Launch titles not meeting your tastes? I don't play games much anymore, and I think Zombii U looks excellent. The other launch titles also look fairly fun. If they don't meet your tastes, that's disappointing for you I guess, but the pre-orders show that the majority of gamers are pretty satisfied with the launch line-up. It's impossible to satisfy everyone. It's not like anyone is forcing you to purchase the console anyway, so I don't really think there's much reason to complain.

Finally, what the heck is a "core gamer" suppose to be? For some reason, people have this crazy notion that a "core gamer" is someone who only plays "mature" titles. Utter nonsense. And even if that was true, they're a very small percentage of the market as the Wii and the DS have proven. "Hardcore gamers" are gamers who enjoy playing games in general, and that includes titles such as Mario and Tetris.

[/rant]


----------



## Raynar (Sep 16, 2012)

Preordered the deluxe set for myself GameStop told me Friday to hurray up and get it by the end of the day.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 16, 2012)

Woah teh actual console looks sexy.
Like really really sexy.


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 16, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Woah teh actual console looks sexy.
> Like really really sexy.



I think the black deluxe looks sexy. The white base model not so much.


----------



## Janthran (Sep 16, 2012)

@[member='Foxi4']
Does "it's a pitty" mean it has a lot of holes in it?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 16, 2012)

431unknown said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > Woah teh actual console looks sexy.
> ...


The one in the picture is the black deluxe right.
Cuz its sexy.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 16, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Mchief298 said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo tries something new with gaming, and people say it won't work. Have you all learned nothing?
> ...



I think you missed my point?


----------



## retrodoctor (Sep 16, 2012)

Mchief298 said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Mchief298 said:
> ...


I think you missed his.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 16, 2012)

Im sorry, WHY is there a flame war going on here?

Cant you all just be happy that the console is selling well and its not even out yet?

FFS, 12 pages and im seeing the same arguments being thrown around, how about we grow the fuck up and stop fighting over shit that doesnt even make sense to be fighting over.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 16, 2012)

The whole point of the small amount of internal storage space is to give people something to start with. There are people who won't do any downloads, so why should they have to pay more for storage they won't be using? For those that do download, they can use their existing external HDDs. If they don't have one for some odd reason in this time period, they have the opportunity to get one at their own leisure, and it won't be proprietary. It was bad enough that those that fully loaded their internal HDDs in the PS3 had to go buy a much higher capacity drive and transfer everything over while at the same time being unable to use the existing one that came with the system. The whole purpose for using external HDDs is for convenience.

As for the flame war going on here, it is really stupid, especially the personal attacks simply because one does not share another's "opinion".


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> @FAST6191
> 
> That "I already got a game library and games on other consoles" can be use on any new system.
> With that mindset, we wouldn't be going anywhere in terms of getting new consoles.



I agree but I suppose the question then becomes is the Wii U truly a new console generation as we have traditionally understood it to be- if it starts to score lead platform or otherwise good ports then it might be the superior offering. Going back to the random person in the shop with $500 to kit out a console viewpoint (and ignoring all the things that might differentiate online offerings and the "what your mates have" stuff); is the Wii U just set to be one like the other two but without the back catalogue and with the potential for Nintendo first party titles? I suppose this falls back to is the Wii U too late to the party (2011 could well have been a better year as it is not like the Wii had a good year) and will the launch window hurt it- it is certainly a rock and a hard place decision as far as launching it when goes (can't be too far from Christmas yet the loss of clout from the launch titles not necessarily all being the new hotness....*) and they quite possibly made the right one if they are willing to ride it out (by ride it out I mean sit and let the early adopters carry you through which this thread itself seems to indicate that Nintendo are not going to be living hand to mouth so might well have been the right decision) and come out swinging the following year; this time next year if the third party stuff is still there then actual decisions will have to be made as far as what platform do I spring for.

*what would probably be interesting to look at here would be what happens on timed exclusives.

Re bayonetta. I have only sampled a small selection of it but the whining about it shall be keeping me as warm at night as any of the torrents of abuse that telemarketers have taken to sending my way.

Wii and RPG games (such that the genre term still has meaning).... I am of several minds here although I would have a hard time arguing that the Wii could stand as a RPG lovers console to the point it can stare down the other options or stand up to being stared down. When buying one console I would possibly accuse you of being foolish to plump for a Wii in preference to the others as part of a volume argument, I did compare the PS3 and 360 library and in many ways there were a few differences (although mainly in the Atelier and White Knight Chronicles department) but it was no repeat of the PS2 and xbox, likewise I wind the PC into the mix and it changes again.
However the Wii has some interesting titles using not that commonly explored methods- although the PS360 had some fantastic deviations from the PS2 era which saw me being burned out on the affair (Resonance of Fate, Eternal sonata, * souls) and some stellar offerings otherwise (Two Worlds II, Kindoms of Amalur and the list goes on) in addition to the mainline stuff (your elder scrolls, your Bioware stuff, your Final Fantasy titles....) I would have to agree the really mutant stuff and a lot of the classic stuff (which as just covered I am burned out on so my words with a pinch of salt and all that) is on the Wii and that alone could see you sitting fairly pretty if you do not go through them as quickly as some. You spin handhelds into that mix and aside from the likes of Resonance of Fate and as a bad vehicle for the Bioware/Bethesda/SE stuff (those games with mods.... keep 'em) you can keep the home consoles.

I think in the end several of us need to take a step back and consider how we view other things
Music- just something I have on when doing the cooking, on the train, as background noise.....
Cars- just something to drag me to the supermarket and down the tip
Films- I am just here to see someone get their knee given the ability to move forwards
TV- I just want to watch the police catch the bad guy after a few missteps
Books- I just want something to read on the train/beach/at the weekend
Food- It prevents me from falling over/starving/being malnourished
...
...
...
...
...
Games- I just want to shoot something in the face, swing a sword/staff, pretend I am a football/ice hockey/cricket player/race car driver....

Every one of those has groups that take great delight in exploring the depths of the medium yet it is by no means required.

Personally I am increasingly viewing many games these days as functional pieces of entertainment rather than individual statements and some seem to be heading down a similar path albeit under a franchise branding. I am not quite sure what that means though. I think I will leave it with a TED talk link http://www.ted.com/talks/sheena_iyengar_on_the_art_of_choosing.html .


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 16, 2012)

retrodoctor said:


> I think you missed his.



I was half asleep. Don't hate. O.o


----------



## ferofax (Sep 16, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> Again I would like to have words with the person responsible for heat extraction for the various consoles but if Nintendo managed to create a processor that works at this level (which is to say on par with the 360 and PS3), with this form factor and at that price that does not put out enough heat to really have to consider what you are doing in a consumer device then my advice to them would be to tie their engineering down with a seriously generous contract, fly them out to collect their Nobel prizes and then forget games as their current pile of money is dwarfed by the new one thanks to that.
> In less silly phrasing- the pattern does not hold up in face of the greatest laws of all- physics.


Good point. But I think it's pretty safe to assume that Nintendo's stance in the matter is to never use something relatively unstable or prone to  accelerated deterioration from normal use. I think that's a good way to put it. Of course, I could be proven wrong, but in general the principle stands, no?

It's not that Nintendo's engineering department is super advanced and is employing some super top-secret cooling technique, but rather the current tech has progressed far enough to allow PS3/360-level graphics hardware without the nuclear meltdown involved. Hence, the trend of being one generation late graphics-wise with respect to their systems. Plus it's cheaper to be one gen late.

On the other hand, Sony and Microsoft are all too keen on jumping onto the fastest/awesomest graphics tech available, never mind if it melts in your hand. I'd very much like to see them push something out that no longer does that though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2012)

"prone to accelerated deterioration"..... again words wishing to be had with people/trying not to be an apologist but 3-5 years is usually outside most warranty requirements for a consumer device of this type (be it Europe mandated warranty, UK sale of goods act* or similar things for other places in the world) and thus quite acceptable for many companies of the world.
Equally I agree tech marches on and this does, albeit to a far lesser extent, include reductions in heat generation. However I am not quite living in the utopia where basic computer needs are covered by something passively cooled just yet (ARM are doing well and I have a feeling it might just be more about software at this stage) and the multi gigahertz, complex instruction "can run an average console experience" is not there at this point as far as can handle temperatures without balking. Some of the server grade stuff might be able to hack it (they have led the way somewhat for this owing to AC bills now being a very large cost in servers) for your scenario but that is certainly not at a price point Nintendo can afford for this sort of thing.

This said if all the companies have not looked at the failures of the last few years and as a result designed better, done more accelerated testing or otherwise tried to mitigate it I would be shocked (also the proud founder of a consulting firm to handle the issue) so it might just be me being pessimistic.

*on an unrelated note UK types would do well to read up on the sale of goods act- it might not be on site service and other such niceties more regularly associated with warranties but it can get you out of a hole quite easily. Bonus is many shops will roll over if you wander in, try to return it and when they refuse you then speak the magic words "sale of goods act".

You have almost go me curious enough to find a way to write one off as a business expense for teardown purposes..... looks like I am going to have a chat with an accountant.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 16, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Um, you're telling us to get over it and that we just don't understand after we clearly refute your evidence and basically tell you your point is moot. Then you just restate your point and start complaining more.
> ...


Oh no, it's SNES.


----------



## emigre (Sep 16, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



No, It's the Neo Geo Pocket Colour.


----------



## JsdMaNintendo (Sep 16, 2012)

Just dropping this here;

As of today, Toy's 'R' US has also sold out their preorders of both the Basic and Deluxe console.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 16, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> Oh no, it's SNES.



Snes had arguably the most supreme collection of RPGs in existence; Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy 4-6, Earthbound, Dragon Quest 4-6,  Secret of Mana, Seiken Densetsu 3, Bahamut Lagoon, Live-A-Live, Lufia 1&2, Star Ocean, Tales of Phantasia, Radical Dreamers, Treasure of the Rudra (Rudra no hihou). This is only the very tip of the iceberg, there's plenty more where that came from. Yep, and people say the Neo Geo Pocket had better games.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 16, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, it's SNES.
> ...


Still playing some of them today! Awesome system that was ( still is! )


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, 'cause of the circumstances, I had to perolder the white one, on the last day too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 16, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Well, 'cause of the circumstances, I had to perolder the white one, on the last day too.



So did I, I didn't want to pay for shipping, so I went to Gamestop and pre-ordered one. Sure it was only the basic one, but I didn't care, I have a 500GB HDD anyway.


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 16, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Well, 'cause of the circumstances, I had to perolder the white one, on the last day too.
> ...



At least you guys are getting one any ways so congrats.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 16, 2012)

431unknown said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


Thanks. Yeah, I have a HDD and I may just cover the wii u with a case anyway.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Sep 17, 2012)

Does anyone here have multiple preordered? Not for flipping but to just guarantee that they get one.

I know on another forum I go to many people have 2-3 preordered at different locations, some online and some retail. I just wonder what the actual # Nintendo will tell each place they are getting. Since most of the general public do not have any idea of the Wii U, if Nintendo will make more systems this time around and every place is just prematurely limiting preorders just in case they do not receive a large supply.

I personally am going to try to get one at Walmart, since I get an employee discount that makes it worth waiting.

The system does look to be really good but quite a few games seem to be re-releases of PS3/360 games, which is good for some but bad for others.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 17, 2012)

clonesniper666 said:


> Does anyone here have multiple preordered? Not for flipping but to just guarantee that they get one.
> 
> I know on another forum I go to many people have 2-3 preordered at different locations, some online and some retail. I just wonder what the actual # Nintendo will tell each place they are getting. Since most of the general public do not have any idea of the Wii U, if Nintendo will make more systems this time around and every place is just prematurely limiting preorders just in case they do not receive a large supply.
> 
> ...



Yes, re-releases (but improved re-releases). If anything though, it is to give it a launch start alongside the more unique and exclusive titles, because games take time to make, and those games have already been made. Expect more as time goes on.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Sep 17, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> clonesniper666 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone here have multiple preordered? Not for flipping but to just guarantee that they get one.
> ...



I don't mind the re-releases since some people may not have bought a 360/PS3(I have a few friends that did this). I am just disappointed that Pikmin 3 is not a launch title.


----------



## Madridi (Sep 17, 2012)

My friend and I preordered one each yesterday from Nintendo World.

Those in NYC might want to check it out


----------



## Krestent (Sep 17, 2012)

clonesniper666 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > clonesniper666 said:
> ...


Hey, you can't rush quality.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 17, 2012)

How big you think the cap is for Game Stop?
Wiki states 600,000 wii consoles sold in the first 8 days in America. Let's see if the wii u measures up.


----------



## tatripp (Sep 17, 2012)

I say I don't want it now but I'll probably buy it when they rerelease zelda 64 and starfox 64 again.


----------



## MindC0ntroll (Sep 17, 2012)

Gahars said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > MindC0ntroll said:
> ...



Yes, that's what I initially meant.


----------



## MindC0ntroll (Sep 17, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> MindC0ntroll said:
> 
> 
> > 1) How long will 8 GB and 32 GB of storage last you? I have (or had) at least 50-60 GB of games (5 retail, couple PSN) installed onto my PS3. Justifying a $350 console with only 32 GB storage is difficult. It's Nintendo's own fault for focusing too much on the gimmicks I.E the WiiPad
> ...



1)  I wasn't b!tching about the small storage. I was putting it out there as a possibility to WHY people were b!tching in the first place. It's not because we're all "Nintendo haters", it's because 32 GB in today's world of Digital Distribution (Games, Music, Video) is not enough. "One's stupidity?" Seriously? Geez, sorry for complaining about not having enough space for games later along the road...

2) I, and a lot of people, don't consider Pikmin and NSMBU as a "core" game. Monster Hunter is simply an HD version of the game on Wii, ZombiiU and Rayman Legends are the only ones I am interested in slightly. But because the 360 and PS3 had few games at launch, the Wii U's should be excused?

3) Did I ever say I was fine with Sony and MS pulling exclusive rights? All you're doing is making up arguments over things I never stated in the first place... It's not right for AC3 DLC to be available first on PS3 and it's not right for MS to hold Skyrim DLC first on 360. It's a messed up business practice but then again, it's business.

4) If people played the first game pf a franchise on their console and are unable to play the second game because of exclusivity rights, then what'd you expect? They either have no money to buy a new console or they just plain don't want to because of preference.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2012)

MindC0ntroll said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > MindC0ntroll said:
> ...



There should be no issue with the storage size nintendo has stated that you can use usb hard drives for extra storage


----------



## Yumi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm already seeing Wii U's resell priced at 600's (32gb) on ebay. Just pathetic. I'd only pay that much if I was rich and/or spoiled (yeah, I would).
I've yet to play SMG 1 & 2 (I know, lame right?), haven't finish Xenoblade, haven't finished HRFever, i'm still playing AC:City Folk,  and other titles I know I'm still behind.
So, I have no problem waiting a year or so to find it in discount prices. As for the games, the line-up isn't so bad. Could have been worse. But I would definitely like to see more of Nintendo Land just to see a teaser of what it can do and what foreshadows for it's future. It's nice to see something different again from Nintendo even though they are finally just passing xbo360/ps3 quality standards(who knows? maybe even more.)
I just love seeing gaming evolve every 4-6 years.
Cheers!
[Fun note: it'll be around 3,312(8gb)/4,459(32gb) Pesos in Mexico. Yeeaaahhhh, no thank you]

That the TVii looks magnificent though!


----------



## JsdMaNintendo (Sep 17, 2012)

Sears has also now sold out of both Wii U models nation wide in the US.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Sep 17, 2012)

These are the end times my friends.....

Repent now I say! repent before the end! can you not see! this is a sign! the end of our world truely is near, and soon all shall end... for this is one of the signs of the Apocalypse.

That said, and a bit spooky cause I feel it true.... ... the Wii was a bit of a flop to me so few actual games in my opinion. If not for the two Zelda games on it, I would have never even bought one even with its current list of games. So few actual games.... I guess there are more hard core or  depth gamers and then there is every one else... and it looks like every one else just bought a Wii U?

Not sure if this post will count as a troll but its my opinion...


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 17, 2012)

I shall enjoy my WiiU for roughly a month before the end of the world.


----------

